# Post Tension Cable construction



## sofia403 (Apr 6, 2016)

I came across a good deal on a condo in a concrete building. But the building was built using a post tension cable technology. From what i read this was a form of construction back in 70's and 80's and nowadays some lenders wont lend to these type of buildings. Also you need a CMCH insurance even with 20% down.
Anybody have any experience with this type of buildings? Would they hold value? Easy to resell? Im thinking many people will have doubts if they can resell this type of unit?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

You are correct that many lenders either will not lend on these buildings or require a substantial down payment.
These buildings can have two issues. Some of the early ones had issues with corrosion of the cables.
The other issue is that the cables should be inspected, I believe annually, by an engineer and the cables adjusted to msintain the proper tension. Some condo boards cheap out and don't do the required inspections and adjustments or not often enough.
I can't commemt on the value question other than I think if they are maintained properly, they may hold their value but like all buildings they have a life span. As you are finding re financing and down payments, the saleability may be limited.
So they may hold value but that value will always be less of than a comparable building that is not post tension and it will be harder to find a buyer. So in a slow market you msy have a problem selling. In a strong market, there is usually someone who wants a home enough that the bargain price will offset any perceived disadvantage.
You could try asking a real estate appraiser who specislizes in condos how he adjusts for vslue in these types of buildings.


----------

